# The Muffins - Baker's Dozen



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

There are probably more than a few TC members who are also fans of the great Maryland progressive jazz band The Muffins. On the off-chance that you somehow missed the news, pre-orders are now open for a 13-disc boxed set of previously-unreleased recordings, covering the entire history of the band.


Muffins box - Wayside Music











And, for anybody unfamiliar, here's an example of what they did:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a great set. I have the Open City CD.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Steve has posted a list of the contents, and a 40-minute sampler, online. It should hit the street November 18, and ship out to the pre-orderers a couple weeks before that. I'm salivating.


----------

